# Post your current diet



## Glycomann (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm going to post my basic diet.  What is your diet right now? This is what I usually eat and it is not a bulk of a cut or anything like that.  It's my base diet. If I stick to it and only eat one cheat meal a week I lean out naturally just because the foods agree with me and assimilate pretty well.  I adjust cals according to activity but this is mainly it. I am on no hormones and I am 49 YO so metabolism is slower. This keeps me lean with 5 training days a week: 4-5 weight training sessions and 3 cardio which can be running, sprinting, jump rope, drills and/or heavy bag.

150-200 cals carbs: 200-250 g protein: 75-100 g fat for a total of ~2500+/- 300 cals. All from the following foods:

Chicken breast
Talapia
whey
whole eggs
chedder cheese
cottage cheese
Greek yogurt
peanut butter
olive oil
basmatti rice
broccoli
cauliflower
green peas
carrots
occasional fruit

typical day (rough numbers)

meal 1
8 oz cottage cheese (30 g p, 5 g c, 5 c f)
coffee with sugar and non dairy creamer  (2 g p, 15 g c, 20 g f)

meal 2
8 oz chicken ( 70 g p, 18 g f)
1 cup rice (45 g c)
1/3 cup peas (5 g p, 10 g c)
1 tbls olive oil (10 g f)

meal 3
6 oz Greek yogurt (12 g p, 15 g c, 4 g f)

meal 4
8 oz talapia (60 g p)
1 cup rice (45 g c)
1/2 broccoli 5 g c)
1 tbls olive oil (10 g f)

meal 5
whey shake (65 g p 18g carb 5 g fat)

p=250; c~180; f~70; cal ~2350


----------



## GMO (Jun 30, 2011)

My current diet:

Meal one (4AM): 
5 whole jumbo eggs
8oz of milk with 1 scoop whey
2 cups oats
1 large banana
2 pieces whole wheat toast


Postworkout (7:30 AM):
3 scoops whey
16oz of grape juice
1/2 cup oats

Meal two (approx 1 hour after training):
6oz Chicken'turkey breast
2 Tblespoons Peanut Butter
1cup brown rice
1cup cottage cheese
1 slice whole wheat bread

Meal three (12:00):
10oz Tuna Fish
1.5 cups brown rice
1 cup veggies in olive oil
8oz 2% Milk

Meal four (Snack)(2:30):
Protein bar on the go: 30g protein 6g fat 26g carb

Meal Five (5:00):
8-10oz Chicken Breast/Red meat/Fish
1cup rice
2cups veggies

Before bed (8:00):
1 cup cottage cheese
8oz Milk with 1 scoop of casein

I am pretty anal about my diet and rarely cheat, but when I do it is always PIZZA!!!


----------



## ManInBlack (Jun 30, 2011)

Good thread.

Breakfast: 1 cup egg whites/2 whole eggs/half cup oatmeal with splenda
               2 cups of coffee

Morning snack: 4 ounces chicken

Lunch: 8 ounces chicken/half serving of almonds

Afternoon snack: 1 scoop whey/1 serving almonds

Dinner: 1 medium red potato/1 banana/1 can tuna

Post Workout (right after) 1 cup oatmeal/1.5 scoops whey

Post Workout Meal: 1 serving white rice/2 tilapia filets

Before Bed: 1 cup cottage cheese/1 tbsp. peanut butter

I am trying to lean out currently and so far things are going good.

This is right around 2600 calories.


----------



## feinburgrl (Jun 30, 2011)

I try to hit a calorie intake and that's it. I stay clean but I never plan my meals out throughout the day. I only do it for lunch because I go to work.


----------



## njc (Jun 30, 2011)

I eat the same foods everyday almost.  They include eggs, cottage cheese, spinach, iceburg lettuce, apples, oranges, bananas, oats, potatoes, tilapia, salmon, tuna, chicken breast, brown rice, all natural peanut butter, peaches, and whey protein.  I think that covers it,


----------



## Glycomann (Jun 30, 2011)

Damn GMO that is one serious diet.  Must be 350 g protein at least. Ahhhh the memories.  I wish I could still eat like that bro.


----------



## Glycomann (Jun 30, 2011)

ManInBlack said:


> Good thread.
> 
> Breakfast: 1 cup egg whites/2 whole eggs/half cup oatmeal with splenda
> 2 cups of coffee
> ...



I like this one. Nice carb timing. Our diets are sort of similar.


----------



## ManInBlack (Jul 1, 2011)

Glycomann said:


> Damn GMO that is one serious diet.  Must be 350 g protein at least. Ahhhh the memories.  I wish I could still eat like that bro.



It sure is a serious diet. GMO, long time no talk brother how the hell are ya?  Do measure out your rice before cooking it? Say, you start with one cup dry and then whatever that turns in to (say 2 and a half cups or so) you eat all of that?

Matter of fact, I'd love to know the totals on that diet (cals/protein/carbs/fats) because I was definitely on a similar diet not too long ago.


----------



## ManInBlack (Jul 1, 2011)

Glycomann said:


> I like this one. Nice carb timing. Our diets are sort of similar.



Yeah man thanks and I definitely noticed the similarities when going over your diet.


----------



## Glycomann (Jul 1, 2011)

ManInBlack said:


> It sure is a serious diet. GMO, long time no talk brother how the hell are ya?  Do measure out your rice before cooking it? Say, you start with one cup dry and then whatever that turns in to (say 2 and a half cups or so) you eat all of that?
> 
> Matter of fact, I'd love to know the totals on that diet (cals/protein/carbs/fats) because I was definitely on a similar diet not too long ago.



You can go to Fitday.com and get the macro and nutrient breakdown for pretty much anything. cooked rice is about 45 g carbsand 4 g protein nominal fat.


----------



## Pika (Jul 1, 2011)

Good threed for sure!

9am 3 hole eggs 100g of beans 

12pm 100g of oats with 120g of tuna fish

3pm 210g of chicken with acup of brocly and alil bit of gravy 

Gym frm 4pm to 530pm

Shake 45g of whey

8pm 100g of nuts ..


Probs the shitest diet here lol


----------



## Glycomann (Jul 1, 2011)

Pika said:


> Good threed for sure!
> 
> 9am 3 hole eggs 100g of beans
> 
> ...



Looks  like 200 g of carbs or less. It's near to ketogenic.  If you move your carb meals closer to bracketing your workout it might keep you with a more ketogenic character for most of the day. You might burn fat better. I really don't see any major problems with the diet as long as your body agrees with the components.


----------



## Pika (Jul 1, 2011)

? I have no clue what that means bro lmao sorry, but im trying to keep carbs low im 180bls at 5'7 i no small! But im trying to get down to 170bls before winter


----------



## GMO (Jul 1, 2011)

ManInBlack said:


> It sure is a serious diet. GMO, long time no talk brother how the hell are ya? Do measure out your rice before cooking it? Say, you start with one cup dry and then whatever that turns in to (say 2 and a half cups or so) you eat all of that?
> 
> Matter of fact, I'd love to know the totals on that diet (cals/protein/carbs/fats) because I was definitely on a similar diet not too long ago.


 

Been good man, it is good to see you back on the board. The rice measurements are after it is cooked. 1 cup of uncooked rice usually yields about 3 cups. As Glycomann said, you can enter all of that in to Fitday.com and get the exact breakdown. I'm too lazy to do that for ya 



Glycomann said:


> Damn GMO that is one serious diet. Must be 350 g protein at least. Ahhhh the memories. I wish I could still eat like that bro.


 
I'm currently on cycle, hence the protein and cals. My protein though is right around 1.5x my LBM. I'll continue on this diet through PCT and a few weeks after, then switch it up a bit for maintenance. I usually adjust my cals/carbs/fat by what I see in the mirror. I've been doing this long enough to know how my diet is affecting my physique. Believe it or not, I have actually dropped BF on this diet...I do train VERY hard and burn a great deal of calories in the gym.


----------



## ManInBlack (Jul 1, 2011)

Good deal, i didnt want anyone to break it down for me I already use a similar site (dailyburn) and I know that I measure my rice before cooking it then eat whatever it yields...Good thread keep posting em up.


----------



## LightBearer (Jul 1, 2011)

2500 cals for u? Isn't that way below maintainance for a jacked dude as urself
What's your diet like on cycle during a bulk?


----------



## jagbender (Jul 1, 2011)




----------



## GMO (Jul 1, 2011)

LightBearer said:


> 2500 cals for u? Isn't that way below maintainance for a jacked dude as urself
> What's your diet like on cycle during a bulk?


 
Who you talking to?


----------



## ManInBlack (Jul 1, 2011)

I believe Glycomann but I could be mistaken.


----------



## LightBearer (Jul 1, 2011)

GMO said:


> Who you talking to?



My bad, the thread starter Glyco


----------



## jwar (Jul 2, 2011)

No strict diet yet but I got some good ideas from all your posts.  I am 6' 3 and weigh 265 pounds.  I would like to get down to at least 225 or 230  with great mass.  Sounds like protein is my best choice for fat burning.  Then carbs to build the muscle mass.  Any other help with a good fat burning diet would be much appreciated.


----------



## Ravager (Jul 2, 2011)

Morning

1 cup milk
2 scoops whey
1-2 cups frozen spinach
4 whole eggs 
banana

All mixed in Vitamix to liquid smoothness.

Snack (30g protein shake)

Lunch

1 cup milk
1 cup Oatmeal
2 bananas
2 scoops whey
4 whole eggs
Premade in the AM in the Vitamix.

After workout

1 cup milk
2 scoops whey
2 whole eggs
banana
Vitamixed again.

Supper
Chicken/broccoli
or
Steak / rice
or 
Pork / potato
No Vitamix here, I actually chew this one 

Needless to say I'm cutting like a motherfucker on my Test/Deca cycle I'm on ATM. 

But I look great, and feel great.

I don't have much of an appetite lately.

I like to eat a huge bowl of raisen bran or shredded wheat before bed, but just don't have appetite.

I keep protein bars and shakes with me to never let my stomach get hungry.

I wish I could eat more.


----------



## Glycomann (Jul 2, 2011)

LightBearer said:


> My bad, the thread starter Glyco



As you get older your metabolism slows. It picks up when I'm on cycle.  I use to have to eat a minumum of 4000 kcal a day just to maintain but now I am much slower. At 49-50 things get a little slower.  I titrated it up and down depending on activity.  Also the metabolism increases as intensity is consistently up. Heavy squats and deads move it to a new level.  Right now ~2500 kcals is where I need to be to stay lean. Really a lot of it is about nutrient timing. I have no problem bulking from 200 off to 225 on in 10 weeks the way I do things but at my age I am happy to hang between 200 and 210 lean. You'll see as you age.


----------



## Pika (Jul 2, 2011)

This is a great thred as people who know there shit come and share there diet as some siets are crazy good!

Im in need for some recomp diet i'v yet to see a diet that i can copy ffom to get a nice lean look and get the abbs  great info tho thanks for the thred


----------



## alan84 (Jul 2, 2011)

Pika said:


> This is a great thred as people who know there shit come and share there diet as some siets are crazy good!
> 
> Im in need for some recomp diet i'v yet to see a diet that i can copy ffom to get a nice lean look and get the abbs  great info tho thanks for the thred



Hey Pika, your diet looks good but I think you should up your protein intake more. From what you have, it looks like you are taking in less than 100 g of protein? Is that correct, I might be mistaken bro.


----------



## Pika (Jul 2, 2011)

Hey alan, im taking around 150g of food and around 60g of shakes bro im trying to lean oit like its hard tgeres so many diffrent fews


----------



## alan84 (Jul 2, 2011)

Pika said:


> Hey alan, im taking around 150g of food and around 60g of shakes bro im trying to lean oit like its hard tgeres so many diffrent fews



Oh I see, as long as u r getting atleast 1.5 of protein lbs of your weight, especially when you are cutting bro because you would want to keep as much muscle mass you have as possible. I'm also cutting now and it is a bitch, bulking is the most fun part. Good luck with your cutting bro


----------



## Pika (Jul 2, 2011)

Ok umm hows this for a cut ....

8:30am 30g of whey

9:am 2 eggs 50g of weetabix

12pm 120g of tuna fish and 1 banana

3pm 210g of chicken with light butter and brown bred with some veg

430pm gym till 6pm 30g of whey shake

8 pm 100g of nuts with 1 banana


This good for a recomp?


----------



## alan84 (Jul 2, 2011)

^^^ what is your current weight and bodyfat?


----------



## Pika (Jul 2, 2011)

Um im 180bls at 5'7 and bodyfat?? I don't realy know but its aroubd 25 % i think anyways .. Heres a pic if me bro you might get a better veiw ..


----------



## alan84 (Jul 2, 2011)

Pika said:


> Um im 180bls at 5'7 and bodyfat?? I don't realy know but its aroubd 25 % i think anyways .. Heres a pic if me bro you might get a better veiw ..



I don't think your bodyfat is 25%, I would say it's around 20% from what I'm seeing in your picture bro. So your maintience calory intake is 2700 calories a day. To cut, you need to run a deficit and you can start with 500 calories. So you should be taken 2200 calories a day. Your protein intake should be atleast 270 g and try to consume around 80 g of fat and maximum of 60 g of carbs. Have a one cheat day a week to shock your metobolism; however, only have one cheat meal not all day cheating. If you feel you don't have enough energy on the days you lift, you can up your carbs a bit to give yourself some energy.


----------



## Pika (Jul 2, 2011)

Wow! You know your shit!! Thanks so can i just be a cheeky bitch and ask you to put ne out a simple diet please bro? Im wantin to eat around 5 to 6 meals aday but i have no clue how to cut so seen as you deffo know your shit il go shoping tomorrow and get it ? Priity please  thanks alot btw bro


----------



## alan84 (Jul 2, 2011)

Pika said:


> Wow! You know your shit!! Thanks so can i just be a cheeky bitch and ask you to put ne out a simple diet please bro? Im wantin to eat around 5 to 6 meals aday but i have no clue how to cut so seen as you deffo know your shit il go shoping tomorrow and get it ? Priity please  thanks alot btw bro



Thanks bro, I learned from the best, Built. Go to FitDay - Free Weight Loss and Diet Journal and enter your daily plan meals. It's really easy because the website calculate everything for you, play around with it until you get the targeted macros. I can't make u a diet because I don't know what are your preferences! Just make sure you stay away from fried food and get a whey, preferably an isolate, because it has no carbs in most of brands.


----------



## Pika (Jul 2, 2011)

Thanks its hard as i don't know what to eat at all! Lol i also been told that its 1g or pro per bls ? So many diffrent veiws .... I wanna hit this but need to hit it right


----------



## Ravager (Jul 2, 2011)

Weetabix? I love weetabix. Didn't even know you could still buy it.


----------



## btex34n88 (Jul 2, 2011)

Meal 1: 
1 1/2 cups egg whites
1 cup oatmeal
banana
400 calorie protein shake

Meal 2: 
10-12 oz pork or chicken
1 1/4th cups wild rice
Sweet potatoe
Protein shake
Tall glass of water

Snack: 
Tuna mixed with 2 egg whites on a piece of bread
banana
protein shake

Meal 3:
Tilapia or pork
Sweet potatoes
glass of water
cottage cheese 

Snack: 
Protein shake
3 egg whites

Meal 4(around 10pm)
Lean pork(2 pieces)
egg whites or oatmeal
banana
protein shake 


Sometimes i miss a protein shake, but i try to stay as consistent as possible. If i eat ANYTHING with more than a hint of grease my body just cant take it...hard to describe


----------



## Glycomann (Jul 2, 2011)

^^ very nice!


----------



## Pika (Jul 3, 2011)

Cutting diet

9am 3 eggs with 30g of weetabix with smii skined milk.

12pm 210g of chicken with 30g of brown rice.

3pm 130g of tuna with 1 apple

Gym at 4:30 till 6pm then 30g of whey shake and 1 large banana.

7pm 210g of chicken with 30g of brown rice.

10pm 100g of nuts with 30g of whey shake .


Now i was up till 3 in the morning sortting this diet out i hope to god its good? Please let me know


----------



## Glycomann (Jul 3, 2011)

Pika said:


> Cutting diet
> 
> 9am 3 eggs with 30g of weetabix with smii skined milk.
> 
> ...



The only way to tell is calculate the macros and watch the mirror.  Adjust macros accordingly and if you see some foods causeing allergy, i.e. water retention or gut distention, change them out for better ones or blend them with others. Watching the macros are key. Also total cals. It's like watching 4 different fuel gauges. Also you have to learn to feel your body.


----------



## Pika (Jul 3, 2011)

Ok man ima try it i want this shit!! Lol


----------

